# RESOLVED: Rehome - Female Dutch Mix - Memphis, TN



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 29, 2011)

I am looking to rehome Penny, my female Dutch mix. 

She is four years old, indoors only, spayed, and litter trained. She was bonded with a male who passed away two months ago. She is in very good spirits, and I believe could be successfully bonded to another bunny. 

Since my divorce, I can no longer afford my home, and will be moving to an apartment that does not allow rabbits.

I can drive some if a transport can be arranged. Penny has a extra large NIC cage and I can break that down and send everything with her.

She is sweet, loves to be pet, but doesnot like to be picked up, so a home without small children is a must. 

Here are some photos:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 2, 2011)

Oh my I just saw this. Any word on a home?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 2, 2011)

No, nothing. Craigslist and the shelters here are full of bunnies, and I'm sure it will only get worse now that Easter is behind us.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 2, 2011)

*hugs*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 2, 2011)

ray: If we were closer.


----------



## msmandyrenee (May 3, 2011)

Hi, 
I am very interested in your rabbit! I live in Memphis and my family is looking to adopt a rabbit. I have been searching for days for a rabbit that would fit in with our family, I had found a rabbit in Arkansas but his foster mom would not let him go without seeing the home first. Which would not have been an issue but it would have been about a ten hour trip for her. So, as I was looking for another option that would fit with our family I came upon this, and was wondering if when I return to Memphis next week (my family and I are on vacation in Florida and will be returning on Sunday) if I would be able to meet your rabbit, and discuss possibly adopting her!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 4, 2011)

Sure, I will send youmy phone number by PM, and we can discuss.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 12, 2011)

Could an admin please change this thread to "RESOLVED"? 

MsMandyRenee has adopted Penny!


----------



## missyscove (May 12, 2011)

Done.
Congratulations! Hopefully we can all stay updated on Penny. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## Bluesmaven (May 12, 2011)

so glad that was resolved!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 12, 2011)

I'm so happy they agreed to take Penny. They've really done their research. I think Penny will be really happy with them. 

I gave them a list of her likes and dislikes, and showed them how to trim her nails. 

They said I could visit anytime. I feel really good about this. I'll miss Penny, but I know she's in good hands.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 12, 2011)

Glad to hear it's resolved.


----------



## JimD (May 13, 2011)

YAY !!! :bunnydance:

I LOVE happy endings!!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 13, 2011)

I'm sorry you had to let Penny go, Laura, but I'm so pleased that you found her a good home. How great that you will be able to visit her, and keep in touch with how she is doing 

Jan


----------



## msmandyrenee (May 14, 2011)

Thank you so much! We absolutely adore her! My room has officially been turned into a bunny playground!  my mom and I sit and watch her for hours! She is becoming more and more social every time we let her out, which is quite a lot. mom let's her out several times while I'm at school, and she is out from when I get home til I go to sleep. I'll post some pictures of soon! And feel free to come by any time!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 14, 2011)

Aw, Mandy, I'm sure Penny is in heaven with all the attention you're giving her. 

I couldn't be happier. She couldn't have found a better home. 

Thank you.

:hugsquish:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 14, 2011)

We demand pictures!! I'm so thrilled this has a happy ending.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 14, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> We demand pictures!! I'm so thrilled this has a happy ending.


:yeahthat:
And welcome to RO 

Jan


----------



## msmandyrenee (May 15, 2011)

:] thank you! 

pictures as promised!


















:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 16, 2011)

Wow, what a great play area she has 

I love the look on her face in the last pic - it's like "Hmmm, what shall I play with first?" 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 21, 2011)

Looks like Penny has it tough!


----------



## msmandyrenee (May 22, 2011)

:] thank you!


----------

